# Press down handle question



## Windhund42 (Dec 9, 2016)

Sorry for the poor description but I'm talking about the lever that's on my 1970s era 726 that the operator pulls up on to move the snowblower forward. 
It has a pin above the lever that when pushed in allows the operator to remove his hand and the blower will keep moving. 
Yesterday something happened so that I couldn't stop the blower until I turned it off since apparently the lever broke or got stuck.
My question is, does it have a spring that allows it to move up and down that may have broken, does the entire l!ever assembly have to be replaced or does it just need to be adjusted? If it has to be replaced, what is the part number and/or a good source for part like this?


----------



## Windhund42 (Dec 9, 2016)

I found an exploded view of the handle on-line and it has a "compression spring" that must have failed, causing the lever to malfunction..am I correct? Thanks for the help


----------

